

Ask HN: How much money do you make every month from your iOS app? - jetupper


======
anonymous1983
My buddy and I make between $50,000 - $60,000 per month. We have been doing
this exactly 1 year.

~~~
dear
Good for you! That is like 6MM a year! Pretty soon you can retire!

Do you get most of your revenue from Ads, paid apps or In App Purchase?

~~~
hodder
Your math is off by an order of magnitude, but 50k a month is still amazing.

~~~
dear
Oops...LOL ... I got too excited!

------
mstockton
Was making between $500-$900/month consistently for 1+ year, but the release
of iOS6 hit my download count significantly. The app is Group Texting Pro

------
ansonl
I make about $100 - $200 as a hobby developer of one paid app. It has been in
the store about 4 years. App is Geometry Stash.

------
mansigandhi
About $200-400 a month on one paid iPad app in the Music category

